# My Trial and Error for getting CWR 5.0.2.0 working (And I did)



## Krymsyn

Please refer to THIS LINK for a much easier fix. Have fun!


Follow at your own risk.
This was done with all .602 in mind.
Pretty sure that 2nd-init based ROMS are going to need a different workaround.

**Successfully recreated my success by following the steps in post 2.
Ignore all of this in post 1.**


So, in pursuit of isolating anything that could be of help in the process of fixing the CWR flashing for the Droid X...

SBF'd using the .602 Official SBF from TBH app.
Ran 1 click root app 1.03 from psouza4.
Installed Rom Manager + Premium 4.4.0.6.

Flashed 5.0.2.0 (Droid X Option), attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted as if normal.

Fixed Permissions.
Reflashed 5.0.2.0 (Droid X Option), attempted to reboot into recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted as if normal.

Downloaded D2 Recovery Bootstrapper.
Attempted to reboot into recovery from D2 Bootstrapper (Did NOT click Bootstrap Recovery).
Phone rebooted as if normal.

Flashed 5.0.2.0 (Droid X 2nd-Init Option), attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted as if normal.

Reflashed 5.0.2.0 (Droid X 2nd-Init Option), attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted as if normal.

Attempted to reboot recovery from D2 Bootstrapper (Did NOT click Bootstrap Recovery).
Phone rebooted as if normal.

Flashed 5.0.2.0 (Droid X Option), attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted as if normal.

Ran D2 Recovery Bootstrapper, clicked Bootstrap Recovery and then Reboot Recovery.
Phone booted into CWR 2.5.0.8

Cleared Download Cache
Reflashed 5.0.2.0 (Droid X Option), attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted into CWR 5.0.2.0!
*NOTE : Seemed to me the RM took a second longer to reboot the phone at this point, and I got a notification just before reboot about RM being granted SU permissions. I don't remember this from the earlier tests.

Rebooted.
Attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted into CWR 5.0.2.0.
*NOTE : Again, phone seemed to reboot just a tad slower, and I got the SU permissions notification for RM again.

Rebooted.
Attempted to reboot recovery from D2 Bootstrapper (Did NOT click Bootstrap Recovery).
Phone booted into CWR 5.0.2.0.

Rebooted.
Attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted into CWR 5.0.2.0.
Wiped Data / Factory Reset
Wiped Cache
Wiped Dalvik Cache
Flashed .602 based Rom (Shuji 2.1)

Rebooted.
Ran through setup process.
Downloaded and installed ROM Manager + Premium 4.4.0.6
Attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted as if normal.

Cleared Download Cache.
Reflashed 5.0.2.0 (Droid X Option), attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted as if normal.

Reflashed 5.0.2.0 (Droid X Option), attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted as if normal.

Attempted to reboot recovery from D2 Bootstrapper (Did NOT click Boostrap Recovery).
Phone rebooted as if normal.

Attemped to reboot erecovery from D2 Bootstrapper, clicked Bootstrap Recovery and Reboot Recovery.
Phone rebooted into CWR 2.5.0.8

Rebooted.
Cleared Download Cache.
Reflashed 5.0.2.0 (Droid X Option), attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted into CWR 5.0.2.0

Rebooted.
Attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone booted into CWR 5.0.2.0.

Rebooted.
Attempted to reboot recovery from RM
Phone booted into CWR 5.0.2.0.

Rebooted.
Attempted to reboot recovery from D2 Bootstrapper (Did NOT click Bootstrap Recovery).
Phone rebooted into CWR 5.0.2.0.
Wiped Cache.
Flashed ROM Theme zip. (Skynet for Shuji 2.1)

Rebooted.
Theme applied Successfully.
Attempted to reboot recovery from RM.
Phone rebooted into CWR 5.0.2.0.

Rebooted.
Will spend some time setting things back up. I'll pop back into recovery occasionally to make sure things are sticking.
Success.


----------



## Krymsyn

Tested successful. Green is reported to be optional.

SBF to 602, root, install RM and D2 Bootstrapper...
D2 Bootstrapper, Click Bootstrap Recovery, 
Reboot Recovery.
Assuming you get 2.5.0.8, reboot
and flash Droid X option 5.0.2.0

Reboot recovery from RM.
If you don't get 5.0.2.0, try wiping download cache, flashing again and reboot recovery from RM.
If you do get 5.0.2.0, flash whatever 602 ROM you're using, following the instructions for the ROM.
Boot into it, run setup, and install D2 Bootstrapper and RM.
Repeat D2 Bootstrapper instructions to get into 2.5.0.8.
Reflash Droid X Option 5.0.2.0.
You should have 5.0.2.0 when you reboot recovery from RM now.

I was able to Fully Restore a Nandroid Backup from before all of my SBFing and testing tonight, when I was having the hanging at boot logo issue...
The problem has stayed dead and I have successfully booted into CWR 5.0.2.0 using RM's "Reboot Recovery" option.


----------



## Droidx0351

Where did u get that 1 click root app to work on the x by psouz4 for the new gingerbread 602. The only one that I know of is by using linux way that was just released by p3 drod.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Krymsyn

The link for that is actually HERE. Steps are the same no matter what Motorola phone you're on.


----------



## BrentBlend

If you can add some sort of tl:dr I maybe able to stick this...this is interesting


----------



## Omega Blaze

I would try the second post but i'm on a milestone x by alltel..

Should i be able to update to .602 if i SBF to my stock alltel rom (2.2.1)??


----------



## CBlaze

Might be off topic, but I had to do the same thing on the OTA GB for the D2, flashed recovery 5.0 in Rom Man, rebooted to recovery and would reboot as normal. Installed D2 Bootstrapper. Flashed bootstrapper, rebooted to recovery booted to CWR 2.5. Rebooted, Flashed 5.0 with Rom Man. All working, Everything I tried it would stick coming from Rom Man. at first.


----------



## Krymsyn

BrentBlend said:


> If you can add some sort of tl:dr I maybe able to stick this...this is interesting


Thats sorta what the second post is..._ I just am not going to SBF AGAIN tonight to try it. But someone else that may be on the road to doing it... Have at it. =D

_I lied, I did do it all over again.


----------



## Omega Blaze

CBlaze said:


> Might be off topic, but I had to do the same thing on the OTA GB for the D2, flashed recovery 5.0 in Rom Man, rebooted to recovery and would reboot as normal. Installed D2 Bootstrapper. Flashed bootstrapper, rebooted to recovery booted to CWR 2.5. Rebooted, Flashed 5.0 with Rom Man. All working, Everything I tried it would stick coming from Rom Man. at first.


I just flashed the bootstrap2 recovery. Still gets froze at the M logo.


----------



## BrentBlend

The only reason I say that is a lot of X users are having recovery issues.
Koush is trying diligently to remedy this...
If anyone can find a sure-fire way to fix/avoid this I can guarantee a stuck thread until Koush releases more info.


----------



## Omega Blaze

Krymsyn said:


> Thats sorta what the second post is... I just am not going to SBF AGAIN tonight to try it. But someone else that may be on the road to doing it... Have at it. =D


Would i be able to?


----------



## Krymsyn

Omega Blaze said:


> I would try the second post but i'm on a milestone x by alltel..
> 
> Should i be able to update to .602 if i SBF to my stock alltel rom (2.2.1)??


Not sure how to help you mano, I was under the impression that the SBF files were Verizon specific. What version Android are you running currently? Screenshot of About Phone maybe?


----------



## Krymsyn

Omega Blaze said:


> Would i be able to?


Assuming you have all the files I listed, working on a Verizon X... the TBH .602 SBF, D2 Recovery Bootstrapper and Rom manager.
Just follow the steps in post #2 and see where you get.


----------



## Omega Blaze

I'm running 2.3.5 i think it is..

Liquid 2.6

I'm currently STUCK at the M logo completely because i just used droid2bootstrap so i can't take a screen shot lol..

I may have to SBF now..


----------



## Fox_Dye

I've been using the new recovery since it came out. I am running shuji right now and apex before. Didn't do anything special just flashed with rom manager and went to bootstrap and hit boot to recovery. Simple as that never had any problems. I use the droid x bootstrap not the d2 don't know if that makes a difference or not. Wish I could help more.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Krymsyn

Omega Blaze said:


> I'm running 2.3.5 i think it is..
> 
> Liquid 2.6
> 
> I'm currently STUCK at the M logo completely because i just used droid2bootstrap so i can't take a screen shot lol..
> 
> I may have to SBF now..


If you're on a 2nd-init based ROM, yeah, D2 Bootstrap is going to kick your behind.

Go ahead and follow my instructions in the second post... I'm going to SBF again and try it all over, same steps, from post 2. With any luck it'll work just fine.


----------



## BrentBlend

clockworkmod Koushik Dutta 
My favorite user of all time is @asotelo23: http://t.co/2ylLpbc


----------



## Krymsyn

Wait, if you're on the Alltel network, I dont know if my instructions will still apply. Should, just sub in your SBF and any updates for the verizon ones.


----------



## Omega Blaze

Ok let me get this correct..

I need to go back to SBF back to stock alltel froyo..(2.2.1)

and then update to .602?

Or find the stock Verizon SBF and SBF back to froyo

and then update to .602?


----------



## Omega Blaze

Krymsyn said:


> Wait, if you're on the Alltel network, I dont know if my instructions will still apply. Should, just sub in your SBF and any updates for the verizon ones.


That's where i'm confused at.

Alltel didn't receive gingerbread OTA yet.

So i'm thinking i should sbf back to my stock alltel rom..

and then update to Verizon's .602 maybe..

I heard that switching base bands may mess something up..


----------



## Krymsyn

Whatever is specifically for your phone, run with it. I can't promise any success on anything. Not even on a Verizon Phone.


----------



## teng247

The only way I was able to get into recovery was to install dx bootstrap and turn off usb debugging. Worked everytime using dx bootstrap. Glad to know it wasn't just me who was having this issue usind d2 bootstrap or rom manager.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## blackadept

Hmmm didn't realize there was an issue? I have been using 5.0.2.0 since it came out, like poster above just flashed it via Rom manager and it worked just fine. I'm using cm4dx-gb ATM too.

So the problem has been freezing at boot logo and/or no recovery?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Krymsyn

Bump, see top post.


----------



## Krymsyn

blackadept said:


> Hmmm didn't realize there was an issue? I have been using 5.0.2.0 since it came out, like poster above just flashed it via Rom manager and it worked just fine. I'm using cm4dx-gb ATM too.
> 
> So the problem has been freezing at boot logo and/or no recovery?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


There was a fairly widespread problem, with little rhyme or reason as far as I could tell. Mostly boiled down to people only being able to use the 2.5.0.8 recovery from D2 Bootstrap, and trying to do anything with RM "Reboot Recovery" option ended up with a phone stuck on your boot logo.


----------



## Krymsyn

Currently restoring a Nandroid Backup from earlier today, prior to all of my testing. Let's see if everything stays playing nice with each other.


----------



## bmcgov

I didn't need to actually boot into 2.5.0.8, I just clicked on Bootstrap Recovery in D2 Bootstrapper and then opened Rom Manager, flashed Droid X (2nd Init), reboot recovery from RomManager. Got to 5.0.2.0, installed cm7gb 9/2 nightly per rom instructions, no problems. Recovery from RM or power button. Proper.


----------



## Krymsyn

bmcgov said:


> I didn't need to actually boot into 2.5.0.8, I just clicked on Bootstrap Recovery in D2 Bootstrapper and then opened Rom Manager, flashed Droid X (2nd Init), reboot recovery from RomManager. Got to 5.0.2.0, installed cm7gb 9/2 nightly per rom instructions, no problems. Recovery from RM or power button. Proper.


Good to know! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Krymsyn

OK, so the Nandroid Restore of my earlier backup got me back to all of my customized goodness... And then I went into RM and did nothing other than hit Reboot Recovery, and I got into 5.0.2.0 successfully.


----------



## CBlaze

"Omega Blaze said:


> I just flashed the bootstrap2 recovery. Still gets froze at the M logo.


What rom did you use bootstrap on?


----------



## BrentBlend

Thanks for the time you put into this!


----------



## Krymsyn

BrentBlend said:


> Thanks for the time you put into this!


This community puts in so much time and effort to make our phones work the way we want them to work, this is just my small contribution.
The best news is the fact that I was able to nandroid before and restore afterwards, and have all of my settings/customization back, with a working CWR.


----------



## Omega Blaze

Any hope for the milestone x users??

We can't SBF to .602 being that we will lose all data connectivity if we flash to the .13 baseband= l


----------



## Krymsyn

Omega Blaze said:


> Any hope for the milestone x users??
> 
> We can't SBF to .602 being that we will lose all data connectivity if we flash to the .13 baseband= l


Ouch, thats rough.

OK, so What steps have you done? What release is your phone at when you SBF? What updates are there for you? What is the max release you can get to with the updates released/leaked for the Alltel Milestone, and still have root?


----------



## Krymsyn

What ROM were you on before you tried flashing CWR 5.0.2.0?


----------



## modisch

Omega Blaze said:


> Any hope for the milestone x users??
> 
> We can't SBF to .602 being that we will lose all data connectivity if we flash to the .13 baseband= l


I believe P3droid said that if you flash SBF .602 in linux you will *not* get the baseband.

I'd recommend using the linux SBF method and seeing what results you get.

-m


----------



## Krymsyn

modisch said:


> I believe P3droid said that if you flash SBF .602 in linux you will *not* get the baseband.
> 
> I'd recommend using the linux SBF method and seeing what results you get.
> 
> -m


Where did he say that? If that is true, it may be a viable alternative. In THEORY the steps should be the same for whatever release you can SBF back to, and whatever rooted release you can update to, it's just a matter of following the steps and making sure that at each new update you can correctly get into 5.0.2.0, from beginning to end.


----------



## Omega Blaze

I'm on Omfgb now.


----------



## Krymsyn

And you are able to boot into it? Can I get a screenshot of the "About Phone" screen? And iirc, OMFGB is a 2nd-init based ROM, right? Meaning you flashed it over a Froyo release, but it shows as GingerBread when you boot into it?


----------



## Omega Blaze

Yep. 2nd int gingerbread. Froyo Kernel.


----------



## Krymsyn

Hrm, that is a wrench in the gears. Using D2 Bootstrapper on a 2nd-init based ROM is guaranteed SBF time, as I recall.

When you SBF'd to stock Froyo, were you able to get anything but the D2 Bootstrapper CWR working? 
To clarify, did you use D2 Bootstrapper only to get to OMFGB or did you try using RM before moving on to OMFGB?


----------



## Omega Blaze

I only used bootstrapper to go to OMFGB.

As of now, I'm NOT installing Rom Manager AT ALL...

It seems like it is the common denominator to all of this madness..


----------



## Krymsyn

So, how are you planning on getting into Recovery then?

I know CyanogenMod had a Reboot Recovery option when holding down the Power button, does OMFGB as well?


----------



## Omega Blaze

Krymsyn said:


> So, how are you planning on getting into Recovery then?
> 
> I know CyanogenMod had a Reboot Recovery option when holding down the Power button, does OMFGB as well?


Yep! Omfgb, liquid and a couple others all are based off of cm7 so they have that "reboot> recovery" feature.


----------



## Krymsyn

I see, It's a nice feature.

I can understand not wanting to mess with your phone now that you have it all working again, at least to the point where you can go about your business.
I am just the type of person that while I am on a roll, I like to follow through with all possible issues.
Using CM7 I was able to get CWR 4.x.x.x from RM to flash correctly, when using 2nd-init Droid X option, before 5.x.x.x was released.
Just makes me wonder what luck you may have now with a newly SBF'd and flashed 2nd-init ROM, getting to 5.0.2.0.

On that note, if any adventurous people out there are on a 2nd-init based ROM and want to try variations of my steps, feel free to contact me on Twitter or Google+ or PM or hell, even just post here... I'll provide whatever support and ideas I can.


----------



## Omega Blaze

Krymsyn said:


> I see, It's a nice feature.
> 
> I can understand not wanting to mess with your phone now that you have it all working again, at least to the point where you can go about your business.
> I am just the type of person that while I am on a roll, I like to follow through with all possible issues.
> Using CM7 I was able to get CWR 4.x.x.x from RM to flash correctly, when using 2nd-init Droid X option, before 5.x.x.x was released.
> Just makes me wonder what luck you may have now with a newly SBF'd and flashed 2nd-init ROM, getting to 5.0.2.0.
> 
> On that note, if any adventurous people out there are on a 2nd-init based ROM and want to try variations of my steps, feel free to contact me on Twitter or Google+ or PM or hell, even just post here... I'll provide whatever support and ideas I can.


Yep feels good! But, what the hell. I'm hella ambitious too..

i just did a nandroid back up of the OMFGB rom so i should be good.

Would i be able to restore my nandroid backup from the stock froyo rom using bootstrap2??


----------



## Krymsyn

I think so.
At the very least you should be able to flash OMFGB and then restore, although I don't know that you need to.


----------



## Omega Blaze

Soooo....

what do you want me to test out bro..


----------



## Krymsyn

Well, first things first, what recovery do you get when you "Reboot>Recovery" fromt he Power button?

Then... Install RM.

What Recovery does it tell you you are using?


----------



## Omega Blaze

2.5.0.8

when i use the power button to reboot into recovery.

andddd installing the latest rom manager now..


----------



## Krymsyn

Looks like Omega fell asleep or something. Need to crash out myself.

Request still stands, anyone adventurous or with a method of getting 2nd-init working correctly, please post so I can update the OP and pass the info along to Koush.


----------



## modisch

Krymsyn said:


> Where did he say that? If that is true, it may be a viable alternative. In THEORY the steps should be the same for whatever release you can SBF back to, and whatever rooted release you can update to, it's just a matter of following the steps and making sure that at each new update you can correctly get into 5.0.2.0, from beginning to end.


He said it on twitter.

* @mwelshans they always work with sbf_flash but sbf does not flash basebands *

http://bit.ly/mV8qE6

Hopefully this helps the non-Verizon users.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## Guest

I read over most of the first post, but just wanted to summarize what I did. I've never had any issues with getting into recovery and can currently get into 5.0.2.0 by simply using the recovery option under the reboot menu in CM7.

1) SBF back to stock .340 from MIUI
2) Root and install Droid 2 Bootstrap
3) Flash two-part .602
4) Reboot into recovery with Droid 2 Bootstrap
5) Flash latest unofficial CM7 nightly for the GB kernel (wiping everything, of course)
6) Use ROM Manager to go to the latest 2nd-init recovery (5.0.2.0 in this case)

It's just the normal steps. I've never used the AIO files, and I doubt I ever will since I've heard of others experiencing problems with them. Oh, I also SBF using the Linux boot disk method. The boot disk performs an SBF without changing the baseband.


----------



## dangerous

Heh. all this talk about problems, i decided to do a Backup in RM and it hung at the Red M during the reboot. . did a battery pull and it powered up fine. Tried a Reboot Recovery with power button, no joy either. 5.0.2.0


----------



## dangerous

how do i go back to previous versions?


----------



## blackadept

So this got me wondering ...

I myself had no issues when installing from .340 all the way to cm4dx gb following my install route. Rom manager had no issues flashing the new recovery. However I wanted to see what was going on, so I re'sbfed for sh*ts and giggles all the way to 340 and tried to install everything all willy nilly and see if I could recreate others issues.

I found that if not installed right or if you did not install GAPPS right after cm4dx that caused issues. The major one I noticed that I have to ask others about is that the entire recovery partition was basically eaten. Stock and CWM both were gone. This caused the phone to freeze on the boot logo or boot loop depending on my tenaciousness.

So, seeing as that was one of the more major issues I was able to recreate, I want to ask those that are having issues this: When you go thru the flashing of the ROM (regardless of the GAPPS part I mentioned) and flash the droid-x (2nd Int) recovery. It dl's and says "Hey congrats guy i r wurkin), then when you reboot recovery and you hit the freeze point or boot loop ... if you do a battery pull and attempt to go to stock recovery mode (hold down the home and power key when turning phone on, release power when you get to boot logo and keep holding home, then volume up/down when the ! mark comes) are you able to get into it? Or does it simply flash the screen black like its going to and then go right back into regular reboot?

Couple other possible causes I noticed when messing around but figured this to be one more likely. I am going thru the builds trying to see what would cause the erasing of ALL recovery partitions, but the feed back would be nice, (even if it's "yeah we already know that nub, go pound salt" lol).

edit: also, if anybody wants to try and let me know, if you are having this problem and reboot and put the phone into the andro-safe mode and then try again.... what happens?


----------



## dangerous

blackadept, what is andro-safe mode?


----------



## blackadept

Safe mode but for android phones. Works ablittle different then safe mode for PC.

I was going to type it out but this will prolly work better lmao:

http://www.myvusers.com/forums/moto...disable-safe-mode-motorola-droid-x-mb810.html

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Krymsyn

Nandroid Backup currently running... About to try to use the TBH AOI 602 zip file to get back to 602 and see what kind of recovery I can get in to. May SBF even back to 340 and install a 2nd-init ROM, and play with things, havent decided yet if I will go that far tonight.


----------



## Krymsyn

SBF'd to 340, rooted, installed D2 Bootstrap, RM. Was able to get into 5.0.2.0.
Screwily flashed 602 AIO (Forgot to mount system and such at first)
Was still able to get into 5.0.2.0 afterwards.


----------



## -TSON-

tried to boot in safe mode for shits & gigs on CM4DX, just got a long vibration and bootloop until I let go of menu


----------



## Krymsyn

Hmm, haven't tried it on a .602 rom yet.

Probably because CM is clean(ish) AOSP rather than blur crap?

Who knows.
Thanks for the info though.


----------



## razorloves

safe mode worked for me on cm4dx with gb kernel


----------



## sutt2m

Thanks man saved my bacon, I'm running the Blade on the latest CM7 Nightly...
Just deleting the download cache in ROM Manager was enough to get CWR 5.0.2.0 working!

Thanks to this Forum. :tongue3:


----------



## razorloves

*FYI for everyone. The steps to fix this problem does not require an sbf. see here for easy fix http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4905-Can-t-boot-into-the-new-CWM-5.0.2.0-Here-s-a-quick-fix.*


----------



## CHRIS42060

I have yet to have any issues with recovery 5.0.2.0 on any .602 . After every SBF I have installed and flashed Droid 2 bootstrap and then immediately flash the recovery in ROM Manager and had worked for me every time.


----------



## razorloves

CHRIS42060 said:


> I have yet to have any issues with recovery 5.0.2.0 on any .602 . After every SBF I have installed and flashed Droid 2 bootstrap and then immediately flash the recovery in ROM Manager and had worked for me every time.


same here. the problem only happens under certain circumstances. so it only affects some people.


----------

